# Mayhems Milchig Blaues Kühlwasser



## ich656 (11. Juli 2014)

*Mayhems Milchig Blaues Kühlwasser*

Servus zusammen, 

bei meiner Wasserkühlung, denk ich ist es nach 4 - 5 Jahren mal Zeit das Wasser zu tauschen. 

Aktuell habe ich ein Klares Blaues UV Aktives Wasser drinnen. 
Nun möchte ich auf ein Milchig Kräftiges Blau oder evtl Grün umsteigen. 

Würde dazu folgendes verwenden:

Weißes Konzentrat für den Milchigen Effekt. 
Und Blaues oder Grünes Konzentrat für die Farbe.

Oder evtl doch 2 Flaschen von dem Pastel Blau? 

Was denkt ihr? Wird das so gehen oder habt ihr bessere / andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Razzor (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mayhems Milchig Blaues Kühlwasser*

also ich würde fertig mischungen nehmen habe mit konzentrate keine gute erfahrungen gemacht.... trotz destiliertem wasser und nem konzentrat hatte ich mal algenbildung im system .....seid dem benutze ich nur fertigmischungen


----------



## ich656 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mayhems Milchig Blaues Kühlwasser*

In meinem jetzigen System habe ich auch Konzentrat mit destillierten Wasser und habe auch keine Probleme. 
Jedoch ist das ein anderer Hersteller.


----------

